# Razer Tiamat 7.1 worth it?



## Tintai (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello,

I'm thinking about new gaming headset. I have Logitech G930 but they broke down. Also drivers are crashing all the time and it's hard to use 7.1.

Anyway I need something new. I already have Razer keyboard and mouse so I'm thinking about headset from Razer too.
But is Razer Tiamat 7.1 worth buying? I've read some reviews and some ppl saying its a crap and some its a awesome headset. Most of this reviews is from 2011-2013. How about now?

So it's worth it? If not what else you can recommend me? Kraken 7.1? Maybe from other brand? But not from Logitech.

I'm preferring 7.1 sound system. 

Thanks
Tintai


----------



## buildzoid (Jul 6, 2015)

Razer headphones sound like beats. For headsets I'd recommend you get something from steel series or sennheiser since those are at least properly balanced.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 6, 2015)

7.1 sound system in headphones is either virtual, making it largely a colossal overpricing scheme, or it's done with several smaller drivers placed in the headset facing various directions. In both cases, it's usually kinda crappy in terms of quality to be quite honest. I'd rather have 2 top quality drivers from something like a pair of Sennheiser's or some HiFiMan's. At the price of a Tiamat 7.1, you could get some vastly better quality headphones and a separate mic, clip on or standing.

I personally don't understand the attraction to Razer products. I use a select few of their mice due to hardware sensor superiority, but in terms price/quality, I just don't see where they're coming from. Even their Seiren is just a rebranded Yeti, great mic, but has a Razer premium slapped on top.


----------



## Jatheon (Jul 6, 2015)

Definitely is good choice. But I advise you to try it before buy it.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 6, 2015)

If you HAVE to have a 'gaming headset,' then try :

Creative Fatal1ty HS-800
Steel Series Siberia v2

Two tried and true gaming headsets that are extremely good value for money.

Having said that, I'd forego that for a decent stereo headphone pair with an external mic.


----------



## Tintai (Jul 6, 2015)

I'll check it in my local shop how they sound. Thanks for answers.


----------



## buildzoid (Jul 6, 2015)

newconroer said:


> If yo HAVE to have a 'gaming headset,' then try :
> 
> Creative Fatal1ty HS-800
> Steel Series Siberia v2
> ...



The Siberia V3 is like the V2 but better in basically every way. Better sound better ear padding and much much better cable. I broke the cable on mt V2 2 times.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 6, 2015)

buildzoid said:


> The Siberia V3 is like the V2 but better in basically every way. Better sound better ear padding and much much better cable. I broke the cable on mt V2 2 times.



Good to know.


----------



## Go To Sleep (Jul 6, 2015)

They're good for the bass so I'd say yes. I own Razer 7.1 headsets myself and they're sweet.


----------

